# Bell Town



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 21, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big>*Bell Town*</big></big></big>

Hello, and welcome to Bell Town, the official Animal Crossing Role Playing thread of TBT.

*The Story*: 
You were riding on a train, and ready to start a new life in a new town. Your train arrives in Bell Town. At the front of the station, you meet the mayor, and he welcomes you to Bell Town, and asks you where you want to live, and to meet the folks in Bell Town. Looks like you have a new life to start!

*How To Begin* 
How does Bell Town work? Well, it's not too difficult to understand. First of all, you post here your name, residence (where you want to live), race (will be human unless specified), and your wanted occupation. This will be your profile information. When you move into Bell Town, you get a Bank Account and you automatically start out with 2,500 Gold Bells, or GBs. Also, you get a house, which will be in the specified acre. Everyone starts with the default house, the Bungalow. 

*Life In Bell Town*
What do you do in Bell Town? Well, this is simple. You can do errands for animal villagers, do things around town, or manage your job. For example, if you are a shopkeeper, you can manage your job by announcing what items you have in stock on the current day.

*Errands*
Errands are a primary way of getting in Bell Town, and a way of life, since someone always needs something done. When you want an errand to do, PM me. All errands are done in PM form, because not only do they differ from person to person, but easier to manage. Every errand you do, you will be rewarded with Gold Bells. The amount you get will vary on the length of the errand. 

*Houses*
Want a bigger house? How do you get one? To get a bigger house, you need to raise a certain amount of GBs. Once you have enough for the house you want, either post here or PM me with the house type you want, and I'll process your purchase, and get your house ready. 

House Types
Bungalow (Start with) 
Split Level (Costs 5,000 GB)
Ranch Style House (Costs 10,000 GB)
Terraced Home (Cost - 12,500 GB)
Colonial House (Manor) (Cost - 20,000 GB)
Mansion (Cost - 35,000 Bells)

*Jobs In Bell Town*
There are a wide variety of jobs in Bell Town. From Mayor to Gardener, there is always an occupation open to any villager. There are two groups of jobs: Single Occupations, and Multiple Occupations. Single occupations are jobs that only one person in Bell Town can hold. Multiple Occupations are jobs in Bell Town that more than one person can hold. The list of both Single and Multiple Occupations are listed below.

Single Occupations (Name By If Taken) 
Mayor: Smart_Tech_Dragon_15
Storekeeper: Zeldafreak104
Postmaster: tomnook
Marina Master: Fish
Station Master: EMPTY
Secretary of Armed Forces: Justin125
Museum Curator: Link
Broadcast President: EMPTY
Cafe Keeper: EMPTY

Multiple Occupations
Store Clerk
Postman
Armed Forces Member 
-Includes
--Police
--Army
--Navy
--Mercenary
Train Station Attendant
Sailor
Artist
Musician
Bug Catcher
Fisherman
Archaeologist
Gardener
TV Broadcaster
Radio Broadcaster

*Native Bell Town Residents* 
Natives of Bell Town play a large part in Bell Town, since they make up the majority, and technically were here first. These natives are the animals that lived here before humans stepped foot on the shores of Bell Town. Animal villagers always have something for you to do. They are the ones that will need favors done. 

Animal Villagers 
Weber
Pango
Butch
Gaston
Bessie
Chief
Prince
Rocco
Carrie
Louie
Apollo
Queenie
Hank
Punchy
Baabara
Cube
Leopold
Filbert
Alfonso
Octavian

*Other Ways To Make Money*
Other than doing errands, are there any other ways to make money? Well, yes there are. You can catch bugs and fish, which you can sell to our storekeeper, which will pay a price for them. Also, there is a "Treasure Spot" placed in Bell Town daily, which if found, gives you 5,000 GBs! If you want to find this spot, buy a shovel, and PM me saying that you're ready to look for it. I'll give you a set of clues, and when you solve them, you get the money! Also, there are rocks you can hit and trees to shake, but they give 100 GBs each, and you can only shake/hit 5 items a day, and no more. Any other ways are prohibited. 

*Welcome To Bell Town!*
That's all for the explaining. If you're joining Bell Town, I say welcome, and have a fun time here at Bell Town, TBT's Official AC RP!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Oct 30, 2005)

<big><big><big>*Map Of Bell Town*</big>

Use the map of Bell Town to decide where you want to live, where to find out where your work station is, and to see what the town of Bell Town looks like.

<big><big><big>* A new map has been made. You may need to change where you live.*</big>
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Bell Town ID Records*

Name: Smart Tech Dragon 15
Residence: Mayor's Mansion
Race: Smart Tech Dragon (Formerly Full Dragon)
House Type: Mansion (Special)
Occupation: Mayor
Current Balance: 130,000 GB

Name: Zeldafreak104
Residence: C-2
Race: Human
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Storekeeper
Current Balance: 5,000 GB

Name: Fish
Residence: D-3
Race: Fish
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Marina Master
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Name: Soccerboy
Residence: E-7
Race: Human
House Type: Bungalow
Job: Armed Forces Member (Police)
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Name: Justin125
Residence: E-6
Race: Human
House Type: Split-Level
Occupation: Secretary of Armed Forces
Current Balance: 11,300 GB

Name: tomnook
Residence: B-7
Race: Raccoon
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Postmaster
Current Balance: 17,000 GB

Name: Vudi
Residence: C-3
Race: Human
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Museum Curator
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Name: Jegan
Residence: B-2
Race: Anthro (Monkey Human)
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Store Clerk
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Name: PKMNMasterSamus
Residence: F-2
Race: Animal (Koala)
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Fisherman
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Name: Monkey
Residence: E-6
Race: Animal (Monkey)
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Sailor
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Name: Big
Residence: C-2
Race: Animal (Dog)
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: None
Current Balance: 2,200 GB

Name: Wolfy
Residence: C-4
Race: Anthro (Werebeing, Human during day, wolf during night)
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Armed Forces Member (Army)
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Name: Terry
Residence: A-3
Race: Mythic (Elf)
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Museum Curator
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Name: Link Uzamaki
Residence: G-4
Race: Human? (Exactly unknown, other traces of unknown creature believed to be found during customs testing.) 
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Armed Forces Member (Mercenary Corps) 
Current Balance: 2,500 GB


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

<big><big><big>*Currency Exchange Network*</big>

Bell Town is founder and member of the CEN, the Currency Exchange Network on TBT. Here, you can find out the Currency Exchange rate of GB's to other RP's currency.

Members:

*Town Mysteria*
Currency: Mysteria Bells (MB)
_Current Exchange Rate_: 1 MB = 1 GB

If you want your RP to become a member, just PM me, and we can work out everything to join.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 7, 2005)

This is the new official RP


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 7, 2005)

ohhhh!!!1 i call C2!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> ohhhh!!!1 i call C2!


 You want it, you've got it. Don't forget the other information.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 7, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so can i be the Storekeeper? do i have all the info? *checkes*
oh and name... uhh zeldafreak or link


----------



## ƒish (Nov 7, 2005)

i'll join...

Name: Fish
Living place: D-3
Job: Marina Master

if there were Fisher's i'd do that...


----------



## Soccerboy8033 (Nov 7, 2005)

Here I go:

Name: Soccerboy
Living place: E-7
Job: Police Chief


----------



## Justin (Nov 7, 2005)

E-6 please. And can I be Police Officierf?


----------



## Micah (Nov 7, 2005)

Name: tomnook (Tom Nook's nephew)
Acre: b-1
Can I be banker?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 7, 2005)

Just a quick note, this will develope a little over time. You know, just to work out the bugs.


----------



## Micah (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm banker!!! What does banker do?   
:huh:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

soo... what does 2500gb mean? its something bells... anyway i need to buy stuff for my shop... does that cost money?


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

Golden Bells?   Can you move me to B-7? If not, I don't mid walking to work.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

anyway i have to get to work * sends a letter to everyone that says "today at the shop we have a lovely fishing rod! only one in stock! so come to the shop today!"*


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

I'll buy it! How much?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

200 bells. is that a good price for you?


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

Real bells or GB's?  Plus, do you buy stuff?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Real bells or GB's?  Plus, do you buy stuff?


 GB ohh i think i figured out what the g is for, game bells. and idk if i have to buy the stuff for my shop...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 8, 2005)

To clear thins up: 

GB Stands for Gold Bells, which are different than Bells. This will be a mini-currency system valid within this town only, unless other AC RPs will incorporate them as currency. Also, post any transactions here and I'll edit your balances. 

Also, yes, B-7 to you. Also, don't forget to PM me when you want to make more money. There are always errands in Bell Town.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

so do i have to BUY the things to put in my shop?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 8, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> so do i have to BUY the things to put in my shop?


 Well, as the storekeeper, you get a discount of 20 GB.


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

BTW, what does a banker do?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 8, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> BTW, what does a banker do?


 Well, since I do a lot of the money handling, maybe I should eliminate that job. What would you like, instead? Because a banker really has no purpose here.


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2005)

Police Office:

As a worker of the Police Office I will do the lost and found. Is it okay? 

Daily I will add items here to grab. Post here to get something if it's in this threadyou want.

Lost and Found Items:

Lottery Ticket, Kiddie clock, Dot Shirt.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i mean, if i want to put something in my shop, do i have to buy it from you then i can put it in my shop? or do i just get the stuff to put in my shop?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 8, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You just get the stuff. Simple as that.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

oh ok.  so tomnook was buying a fishing rod from me, so, is 200 gbs good?
my store is only link's cranny P) so i have 1 tool, one piece of furiture, one shirt, and one umbreall perday
today:
fishingrod: 200 GBs
flameshirt: 250 GBs
leaf umbrealla: 100 GBs
stationary: 40 GBs
Blue chair: 1000 GBs


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2005)

Fishing Rod please.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

ok that will be 200 GBs. *waits for smart to do the stuff* 
and for tomnook, i found another rod in the back!


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

Can I be postmaster? What does he do? 

BTW, Zelda, thanks!


----------



## Vugidivudiva (Nov 8, 2005)

Can I be Museum Curator?

Name: Vugi
Acre: C-3


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

ok so i need 200 GBs from tomnook and justin125. the shop is closed for today. come back tommorow if you want to buy anything


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

What's the point of fishing rods? Will you upgrade your shop. AKA Linkingtons?


----------



## Justin (Nov 8, 2005)

To go fishing...Duh...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 8, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> What's the point of fishing rods? Will you upgrade your shop. AKA ]
> :lol: yeah soon. but i need to make more money first.
> fishing rods are for fishing, later when i have more money you can sell some fish too me.


----------



## Micah (Nov 8, 2005)

ok cool!   
^_^


----------



## Justin (Nov 9, 2005)

New Items in the Police Office.

Check the post now!


----------



## Micah (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll take all of them!    			  They're mine I swear! :r


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 9, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> New Items in the Police Office.
> 
> Check the post now!


 i think it would be ezer if you just reposted them   

and today in my shop i have a modern tile! only 1500GBs


----------



## Micah (Nov 9, 2005)

I like Modern but no thanks! I can't afford it! :|


----------



## ƒish (Nov 9, 2005)

*walks into the store*

i'll take a Rod, and a Flame shirt... also... you don't happen to have a bug net do you?


and, smarttech, i'd like to use GB's as exchangeable in Fishton, if you dont mind    			 i dont know the rate yet, but i'll figure it out sometime...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 10, 2005)

total that would be 500GBs for the shirt rod and net.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 10, 2005)

Name: jegan
Residence: B-2
Race: part monkey ppart human
House Type: bungalow
Occupation: Store clerk

!!!! go me!


----------



## Micah (Nov 10, 2005)

What does postmaster do?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 10, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> What does postmaster do?


 Sort the mail in Bell Town.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 10, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Nov 10, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah I will...

*wait a sec*


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2005)

<big><big><big><big><big><big><big>CHECK NEW POLICE OFFICE PLEASE</big></big></big></big></big>


*<big><big><big>Poilice Office</big></big></big>*<big><big>

*Today's Lost And Found Items*

_Lottery Ticket, Yellow Flower, Flame Paper_


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 10, 2005)

you found my shovel! can i have it back    
:'(				 
and in my shop i have a hamster cage on sale today for 800GBs


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2005)

*gives shovel*   
B)


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2005)

I'd like to upgrade my house


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 10, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 10, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I'd like to upgrade my house


 All right then, that will be 5000 GB. 

*Takes From Account*

Thank you.

*Upgrades House with Upgrade Beam* 

Enjoy your new Split-Level.


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 10, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Thank you.


 You're welcome.


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> *<big><big><big>Poilice Office</big></big></big>*<big><big>
> 
> *Today's Lost And Found Items*
> 
> _Lottery Ticket, Kiddie Clock, Shovel, Yellow Flower._ </big></big>


<big><big>
 I thought i took my Kiddie Clock back! :yes:  I lost it on my way to Filbert's!</big>


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2005)

*gives Kiddie Clock*

That's what the lost and found is for.


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2005)

<big><big>*Poilice Office*

*Today's Lost And Found Items*

_Lottery Ticket, Yellow Flower, Flame Paper_</big></big><big><big>


----------



## MGMT (Nov 11, 2005)

uhh i think thats my flame paper  i lost it on my way to butches


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 11, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> total that would be 500GBs for the shirt rod and net.


 do you still want it fish >_>


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm saving for a mansion!   
^_^


----------



## MGMT (Nov 11, 2005)

thats a good idea im glad it was mine :lol:


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

It was yours?


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone want to mail a letter? Please, or I'll be out of a job.    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 11, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Anyone want to mail a letter? Please, or I'll be out of a job.    
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


 Here, I would like to mail this letter to Justin. 

*Gives Nook Letter*


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

Here Justin! *Gives Justin a phone call* Your letter from Smart is at the Post Office!


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2005)

Yay!

*comes to post office*

What's it say?


----------



## Justin (Nov 11, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> uhh i think thats my wall paper  i lost it on my way to butches


 Wallpaper???  No wallpapper here.


----------



## Micah (Nov 11, 2005)

Ask Smart. I'm not allowed to read other people's mail... :no:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey look what i just got in! its a blue cabenet! you can put 3 items in here to save space! only 550GBs!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I've made some changes to the front page. It's more organized now. What do you think?


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2005)

I like it better...

And

*<big><big><big>Poilice Office</big></big></big>*<big><big>

*Today's Lost And Found Items*

_Lottery Ticket, Yellow Flower, Flame Paper_\\

Nothing new because nobody toke anything.


----------



## ƒish (Nov 12, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

[quote author="


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2005)

Can I be the Head Police since the Current Head Police is not been avtive here latly.


----------



## MGMT (Nov 12, 2005)

can i be clerk?

and u thats my lottery ticket and the flower and the paper i lost it because uhh there was a hole in my pocket


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 12, 2005)

Justin: Exactly what I was thinking, since he shows no sign of returning.

OHE: Sure, why not?


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2005)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> can i be clerk?
> 
> and u thats my lottery ticket and the flower and the paper i lost it because uhh there was a hole in my pocket


 Hey, I claimed my tickets first! Just look back!


----------



## Micah (Nov 12, 2005)

Here is a letter for Vugi!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi, I just moved in...
My name is PKMNMasterSamus (Samus or PMSamus for short)
Can I move into Acre _ F2
I am a koala
My occupation could be a fisherman
I have a bungalow house
and I have 2500 GBs


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 16, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Hi, I just moved in...
> My name is PKMNMasterSamus (Samus or PMSamus for short)
> Can I move into Acre _ F2
> I am a koala
> ...


 Okay, your ID has been registered. Welcome to Bell Town. :yes:


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 16, 2005)

How can I make Gold Bells?


----------



## Monkey09 (Nov 16, 2005)

Name: Monkey09Residence: Mayor's Mansion
Race: Monkey
House Type:Bungalo
Occupation: Sailor
Current Balance: 2,500 Bells
Can I live in acre E-6


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 16, 2005)

The mayor's mansion is for the mayor     			 Smart_Tech...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 17, 2005)

this like died... and to get it back alive
I'm selling a shovel today for 300GBs


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 17, 2005)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> The mayor's mansion is for the mayor     			 Smart_Tech...


 Yes, and you can not live on that acre...which I stated on the first page. Please pick another acre.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 17, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> this like died... and to get it back alive
> I'm selling a shovel today for 300GBs


 I know, economic process will sometimes halt. But, these are usually short periods. Of halting, I mean.


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

name:big, residence:by nookingtons!, race:dog


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

I will buy that shovel!


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

*shakes a tree*AHH BEES!!!!!!!!!!!*falls into a pit fall*at lest the bess cant get me but PITFALL!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 18, 2005)

big said:
			
		

> name:big, residence:by nookingtons!, race:dog


 There is no "Nookington's" here, there is The Bell Tree Store. Also, you can not live in an acre that has a building in it. Please pick another acre.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 18, 2005)

big said:
			
		

> *shakes a tree*AHH BEES!!!!!!!!!!!*falls into a pit fall*at lest the bess cant get me but PITFALL!


 
:rofl:	 

Looks like you're having a bad day.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Nov 18, 2005)

Can I buy a fishing rod for 300GBs?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 18, 2005)

big said:
			
		

> I will buy that shovel!


 *hands you shovel*
*takes 300GBs*
yay more money    
:wub:			 i mean....
 another satisfied custemer


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

ok i chose acare c-3!*digs a hole with light comeing from above*I dug up 30000 bells!YAY!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 18, 2005)

big said:
			
		

> ok i chose acare c-3!*digs a hole with light comeing from above*I dug up 30000 bells!YAY!


 Oh, you finally found enough money to pay your taxes. *Takes* 

Next time, don't dig up so much. That's unfair to others.


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

umm...taxes?


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

I'l take the job:Museum Curator


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

MI need someone to give me a errend to do!


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

Split Level house plese!


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

umm...how do I edit?


----------



## big (Nov 18, 2005)

GTG!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 18, 2005)

First of all, you PM me for an errand, and you must buy a split level, which you do not have enough. Also, please stop your spamming, or else I will remove you from Bell Town, and have you banned. I am not pleased with this.


----------



## Micah (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi, I'm back! I've been visiting my cousin in his town! Well, I really want an errand, Smart.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Nov 20, 2005)

Everyone, welcome our newest villager, Wolfy!


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi Wolfy!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

Hello fellow neigbors!!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi wofly.

And:

*Today's lost and found*

_Candy, Dot Shrit_


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

Hi!


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Hi wofly.
> 
> And:
> 
> ...


 My fire shirt! I lost it when doing an errand for Smart!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

I'am going to take my B.I.P walk(Bust Illegal Parkers)
Anyone want to help me?


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Justin125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *gives Fire Shrit* there. Glad you found it.


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

I will!


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I'am going to take my B.I.P walk(Bust Illegal Parkers)
> Anyone want to help me?


 I'll help you. *finds a car* *busts the car* 1 down.


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

Can I buy a shovel? I got a red snapper


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

I found a Dot Shrit *picks it up and goes to Lost and Found* There It's in there *edits post*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> I will!


 *Give walkie talkie*Tell me when you see one.One more thing*Give parking tickets*You'll need these.Good luck!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good job sir!!


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

I need a walkie-talkie too. And tickets.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> I need a walkie-talkie too. And tickets.


 You should have some cuase your the police chief???I'am just a police officer.


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

I forgot. *goes in the back to find some*  There found some.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

Wolf to nook,and justin do you hear me?
I found something that you should see


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

There's another car!!!   *found another car, roger. beep*  *busts it *


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Wolf to nook,and justin do you hear me?
> I found something that you should see




```
Yes, I hear you, what did you find?
```


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> There's another car!!!   *found another car, roger. beep*  *busts it *


 wolf to justin,do you hear me there's something you should see
I'am near the shore


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

```
I'm going down to the shore now, roger.
```

*runs down*


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

Justin125 said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 fftopic: I forgot that sailors name fftopic: 
He's not breathing!!!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

what should we do???What should we do justin?Poke him with the stick
or give him cpr?


----------



## Justin (Nov 20, 2005)

Let's call nook,


```
Justin to Nook: What should we do? We found someone not brething down a the shore.
```


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Nov 20, 2005)

nook isnot responding he's lost ormaybe worse!!!!
*grabs stick and pokes sailor**sailor coughs*there I saved his life justin
now lets look for nook


----------



## Furry Sparks (Nov 20, 2005)

Nook went out of buisness when my shop opened     
and i have a don don don! GOLDEN SHOVEL!!!! for 2000GBs!


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Nook went out of buisness when my shop opened
> and i have a don don don! GOLDEN SHOVEL!!!! for 2000GBs!


 Now I work at the post office!


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2005)

I found this letter to ZF in the back! It's got no return address! It says something about meeting him at his store tommorow at 3:00.


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2005)

I'll buy the golden shovel!


----------



## big (Nov 21, 2005)

i'l help B.I.P!


----------



## big (Nov 21, 2005)

*hits a rock 5 times*i'm done hiting rocks for today!


----------



## big (Nov 21, 2005)

I'm leveing the bell town because I might spam my way to my baning!but i'l watch the show sometimes!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll join.

Name: Terry
Living Area: A-1
Race: Elf
Occupation: (Can I be the Museum Curator??)


----------



## Micah (Dec 14, 2005)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> I'll join.
> 
> Name: Terry
> Living Area: A-1
> ...


 Welcome to Bell Town! Where has everyone gone?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 14, 2005)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> I'll join.
> 
> Name: Terry
> Living Area: A-1
> ...


 Hello, and welcome to Bell Town. Although, I'll need you to pick another acre, as you can not pick one on the map that already has a building on it.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 14, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Not sure. Our population has suddenly dropped...     
:'(


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Dec 14, 2005)

welcome fellow villager!


----------



## Micah (Dec 19, 2005)

I like it here!


----------



## link2398 (Dec 22, 2005)

it is a cold and foggy night in bell town all of a sudden a figure appears on the train platform, but no train has come for 5 hours.*staggers in from misty train platform* uhhhhggggg. *passes out cold on the ground, and is bloody and bruised* *I.D. falls out of pocket, along with a note*

the I.D. says:
name: link uzamaki
race: human (odd qualties have been spoted during testing)
occupation: mercenary

the note says: 
my name is link, I came to this town to start a new life, and rest and relax in peace. I would like to live in acre D-3 if possible, thank you.


----------



## Micah (Dec 23, 2005)

[quote="] it is a cold and foggy night in bell town all of a sudden a figure appears on the train platform, but no train has come for 5 hours.*staggers in from misty train platform* uhhhhggggg. *passes out cold on the ground, and is bloody and bruised* *I.D. falls out of pocket, along with a note*

the I.D. says:
name: link uzamaki
race: human (odd qualties have been spooted during testing)
occupation: mercenary

the note says: 
my name is link, I came to this town to start a new life, and rest and relax in peace. I would like to live in acre D-3 if possible, thank you. [/quote]
 uh, yeah...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 23, 2005)

[quote="] it is a cold and foggy night in bell town all of a sudden a figure appears on the train platform, but no train has come for 5 hours.*staggers in from misty train platform* uhhhhggggg. *passes out cold on the ground, and is bloody and bruised* *I.D. falls out of pocket, along with a note*

the I.D. says:
name: link uzamaki
race: human (odd qualties have been spooted during testing)
occupation: mercenary

the note says: 
my name is link, I came to this town to start a new life, and rest and relax in peace. I would like to live in acre D-3 if possible, thank you. [/quote]
 Welcome to Bell Town. And, everyone, Bell Town might be changing soon...


----------



## Micah (Dec 23, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> [quote="] it is a cold and foggy night in bell town all of a sudden a figure appears on the train platform, but no train has come for 5 hours.*staggers in from misty train platform* uhhhhggggg. *passes out cold on the ground, and is bloody and bruised* *I.D. falls out of pocket, along with a note*
> 
> the I.D. says:
> name: link uzamaki
> ...


Welcome to Bell Town. And, everyone, Bell Town might be changing soon... [/quote]
 What do you mean??!!!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 23, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean??!!!    			 [/quote]
 You'll find out soon enough...


----------



## link2398 (Dec 23, 2005)

*wakes up* uhhh, my head. hi everyone, how've you been? anyway I'm new here and would take any job that is needed, like gardener or something (along with being a mercenary). but times are changing, however my background is of no importance for now, and everything is fine, I assure you. and for short u guys can call me link23, its alot easier to type than my full name.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 23, 2005)

For a while, Bell Town will be shut down for some reorganization. The town will be re-opened once the reorganization is finished. Thank you for your cooperation, and sorry for any inconviences caused because of this action. 

Any questions? PM me.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 23, 2005)

All right, the town is open, with new features. Oh, and you can get some new careers, too. And remember, you can have more than one job that allows multiple people. (Ex. TV Broadcaster, Fisher, etc.)


----------



## Justin (Dec 23, 2005)

Cool. I'm the gate Keeper now. Yay.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Dec 23, 2005)

Can I be in the army?


----------



## link2398 (Dec 23, 2005)

yeah...... my house is under the lake now, so could I move to G-4? it would be better on my insurance rates if my house wasn't flooded 24/7, thank you.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 23, 2005)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Can I be in the army?


 Sure. Also, you can also have another job as well, since the AF, minus police and border guard, won't see much action. You're basically going into reserve.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 23, 2005)

[quote="] yeah...... my house is under the lake now, so could I move to G-4? it would be better on my insurance rates if my house wasn't flooded 24/7, thank you. [/quote]
 Funny how that river seems to change, huh?


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 23, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> tomNook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh my! What acre can I have??


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 23, 2005)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Just pick one on the new map, and make sure it doesn't already have any water or any buildings in it.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 23, 2005)

Hmmm....You guys need to get a visual picture of your map... I can't make a picture in my head that well, sorry. I guess I'll just let you pick for me Smart Tech.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 24, 2005)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Hmmm....You guys need to get a visual picture of your map... I can't make a picture in my head that well, sorry. I guess I'll just let you pick for me Smart Tech.


 Hm? There is a pic there, a link to it at least.


----------



## Micah (Dec 24, 2005)

Can I change my job to Broadcaster?


----------



## TERRY16389 (Dec 24, 2005)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> TERRY16389 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 24, 2005)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Can I change my job to Broadcaster?


 Sure. Now, could you be a little more specific, such as TV or Radio Broadcaster? Or President of the Company?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Dec 24, 2005)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to The Gate of Bell town!

Any wanna travel?

I'm ready, anyone?


----------



## link2398 (Dec 24, 2005)

coming soon I am going to start a fan-fic based on my character here in bell town. also part of the story will take place here, and it will be played out here as well. *in other words, what happens here during that part of the story, will be put in my story*, the story will be written shortly after events happen here in bell town, I will start writing the story soon, at latest I'll start writing in January, but I have no time to today, and I may not have time to start for about a week, so please be patient for now. *also I the events that take place here in Bell Town, will take place near the end of my story, so don't worry about it.* thank you for providing the opportunity to do something like this, I hope people enjoy my fan-fic, and my ideas for bell town.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Dec 24, 2005)

*grabs sniper**aims at fish*ohh its a big one!*grabs fishing rod and gets fish*


----------



## link2398 (Dec 24, 2005)

most of the stuff that goes on here in bell town (besides my entrence(sp) to town) will not be put in my story for the time being, so do what you need, it may or may not make it. *casts fishing line* I hope they are biteing today.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Dec 24, 2005)

go near the waterfall that were I got these big fella


----------



## link2398 (Dec 24, 2005)

ok *heads over to waterfall* *pulls out 50 cal. rifle* hey fishies, smile for the birdy *fires* *water splashes everywhere, 3 fish lie on the shore with no heads* wow, I guess those fish won't be getting a*head* in life.


----------



## Micah (Jan 2, 2006)

**note* The postmaster is noe NookPTP. Remember to change that.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jan 2, 2006)

[quote="] ok *heads over to waterfall* *pulls out 50 cal. rifle* hey fishies, smile for the birdy *fires* *water splashes everywhere, 3 fish lie on the shore with no heads* wow, I guess those fish won't be getting a*head* in life. [/quote]
 Heh, I think you're right.


----------



## Krool (Jan 23, 2006)

Walks around until finds Nooks Cranny fallen to pieces.     			 "What happened?"


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jan 23, 2006)

I wanna live in: D4
I'm a: White frog with black stripes
My occupation is: Ghost Manager (I keep track of ghosts, remember Wisp?)


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2006)

PrinceBoo said:
			
		

> I wanna live in: D4
> I'm a: White frog with black stripes
> My occupation is: Ghost Manager (I keep track of ghosts, remember Wisp?)


 I LOVE wisp!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2006)

Can I live in a imaginary acre that I made up? If so heres my info I searched the list so I don't know if its been updated....

Acre: K-3 (if not A-1 then if thats taken B-3)
Race: Blue Duck
Occupation: Bread Maker


----------



## Micah (Jan 24, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Can I live in a imaginary acre that I made up? If so heres my info I searched the list so I don't know if its been updated....
> 
> Acre: K-3 (if not A-1 then if thats taken B-3)
> Race: Blue Duck
> Occupation: Bread Maker


 Do you know Pate?


----------



## Krool (Jan 26, 2006)

(    almost forgot my desc.)

Name: Krool

Looks: A white human

Occupation: Car pull/pool guy

Acre: None


----------



## Kyle (Jan 28, 2006)

NookPTP said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.....but now.....can I be a blue lizard now? It suits me better.

EDIT: Scratch that! Duck I shall remain!


----------



## Micah (Jan 28, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> NookPTP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    			  shapeshifter!    			  *faints*


----------



## Triforce3force (Jan 30, 2006)

Can I join?

Name- Triforce
Race- Elf
Occupation- Resident Mage (MAGIC!)

Acre-  In a Cave behind the Waterfall


----------



## Micah (Feb 2, 2006)

Can I switch to cafe keeper?


----------



## Justin (Feb 2, 2006)

-_-			  Nobody wants to come to the gate and go off somewhere else...

Current Active Towns:

1 ----- PrinceBoo's Mansion
2 ----- Mario Party Cruise


----------



## Kyle (Feb 2, 2006)

Wog.......WOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG WOG!!!! LOL. Wog-o-licious.


----------



## IslandGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

I'll join.
Mark
A-2
Cafe Keeper


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 7, 2006)

*wakes up from hibernation*  What have I missed?  (I was one of the early bell town people)


----------



## Viewtiful Joe (Feb 11, 2006)

Name: Soren
Race: Human
Square: A-7
Occupation: Archeoligist.


----------



## YoshiDude7 (Mar 7, 2006)

Name: YoshiDude7 (Yoshi)
Residence: B-3
Race: Dog
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Cafe Keeper
Current Balance: 2,500 GB

Cafe Menu-

*Hot Drinks*
Cafe Latte- 5 GB
Chai Tea- 15 GB
Cappucino- 5 GB
Espresso- 5 GB
Yoshi's Special Mix- 20 GB
Hot Chocolate- 5 GB

*Cold Drinks (All for 5 GB)*
Coca-Cola
Root Beer
Sprite
Mountain Dew
Gatorade
Propel
Lemonade
Pigeon Milk
Orangade (Orange Juice + Lemonade)
Orange Juice

*Food*
BLT- 7 GB
Smoked Turkey Sandwich- 5 GB
Hamburger- 3 BG
Cheeseburger- 4 GB
Soup of the Day- 5 GB
Fish of the Day- 7 GB

That's it.


----------



## Micah (Mar 8, 2006)

Those look good! But, I can't spare any GBs


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess I'll start this..     

Name: Ping Ringy Dingy Slappenheimer Schlangin Snigglebang
Residence: B-3
Race: Poop
House Type: Bungalow
Occupation: Garbage Man
Current Balance: -1,000,000 GB (My goal is to get to 0! )


----------



## Fabioisonfire (Mar 27, 2006)

*Ping Ringy Dingy Slappenheimer Schlangin Snigglebang's Garbage Dump*

What is this?

This is a garbage dump. Throw any unwanted items here, or you can dig for them.


How do I dig?

To dig, simply post a number 1-10. Depending on my mood and what number you choose, that will determine the rarity of the item you get. You can dig once per 24 hours.


Ping Ringy Dingy Slappenheimer Schlangin Snigglebang's Garbage Dump Inventory

Nothing.


----------



## Micah (May 9, 2006)

I choose to dig 7


----------



## ZachsterPoke (Aug 9, 2006)

Name: Zatch
Residence: C-6
Race: Human
Occupation: If possible, Traveling Salesman (of Sprites) If not, Station Master.


----------



## Justin (Nov 28, 2006)

I was just looking at this and I think this would be a good thing to bring back. There's alot more people that can join now too! 

I think someone should ask smart-tech weather they can start it back up.

Also I apologize for the bump.


----------

